# Walnut



## culpepersmoke (Oct 17, 2010)

I was cleaning up some old dead trees in the back of our lot. This old walnut was dead for some time and I've just never noticed it. It's not any good for lumber so I cut it all up. Is it any good for smoking with? Any meats go better with Walnut then others?

Thanks in advance,

Gordon


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 17, 2010)

Score!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 18, 2010)

I would use walnut for pork, beef, venison, etc.  I would consider it too aggressive for cheese, poultry and fish.  Nice find, eh?  I'm always conflicted with finds like yours.  As a woodworker, I want the stock for turning & other projects; as a smoker, well -- you know.  Nice to have options =-)


----------



## mr mac (Oct 18, 2010)

adiochiro3 said:


> I would use walnut for pork, beef, venison, etc.  I would consider it too aggressive for cheese, poultry and fish.  Nice find, eh?  I'm always conflicted with finds like yours.  As a woodworker, I want the stock for turning & other projects; as a smoker, well -- you know.  Nice to have options =-)


I can, by all means, relate!  Walnut is a good wood to use in the smoker and it does work with the heavier meats.  I use the sawdust/shavings when I'm done milling the wood for projects.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Oct 18, 2010)

Check this out...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98020/black-walnut-is-it-any-good#post_535516

SOB


----------

